# Games you thought were good but sucked when you played it



## dead24 (Sep 24, 2011)

Post the games you thought were good but sucked when you played it. Maybe the reviews were good or you liked the gameplay videos but it was a different story once you got your hands on it.

Rage-->everything about this game is so damn boring.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

BO 2 Zombies--Tranzit mode..lame


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Prototype. I didn't finish it but it wasn't too bad. Just not to the level of Infamous, which was the game I decided to buy first when choosing between the two.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

This was the way I felt the first time I played a Call of Duty game. Also, Super Paper Mario, what a disappointment.


----------



## Angelbroken (Jun 30, 2011)

The biggest one off the top of my head?

Chrono Cross.

(let the wars begin)


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

septerra core.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

The Elder Scrolls series.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Galerians: Ash is the last one I can remember. Usually I look at reviews, vids, and forums before buying a game to know what I'm getting into, so this hardly ever happens to me.


----------



## Stradivari (Jan 27, 2013)

Alone in the Dark, it got ok reviews but holy hell was it bad


----------



## redtogo72 (Jun 7, 2008)

Diablo 3, sort of. It just has so many issues that I'm not sure the devs can/will fix it.''

Dungeon Defender was sort of a let down after a while and too much DLC released.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

The most prominent example I can think of is Paper Mario: Sticker Star. Compared to Super Paper Mario, it didn't even feel like a game at all. Super tried to be both a platformer and an RPG, and while it didn't do either particularly well, I still enjoyed it. But I had more hopes for Sticker Star than I ever did for Super.

It's funny because all of the reviews I read said the same thing. They complained that the battle system was pointless, you get stuck too easily, the puzzles don't make much sense, but the game was still good because it had charm. So? I need more than charm for a game to be enjoyable. That doesn't sound like objective reviewing to me. It just sounds like mainstream reviewers were too afraid to criticize a mainstream Nintendo game too harshly, so they just gave it a decent score to offset their complaints.

Sadly, I was enjoying the game up until about World 2 when I realized I was wasting my time. I beat it just for the sake of beating it, but it's a pretty badly designed game overall. I try not to be negative about the games I play because I prefer to approach gaming with a positive mindset, but this is one of those rare games that I can't find anything good about.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Angelbroken said:


> The biggest one off the top of my head?
> 
> Chrono Cross.
> 
> (let the wars begin)


I'm just curious, what is it about Chrono Cross that people hate? I wanted to give the game a try myself, but I wasn't too sure when I looked at gameplay videos. I don't care about the story by the way, so I need to know issues with the game itself.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

GTA IV
Diablo 3


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising. I thought it would be more like the original Operatin Flashpoint but then found out that the ARMA series was the one I was looking for.


----------



## SterilizeMe (Jan 16, 2013)

I tried out that F2P game, Fallen Earth, awhile ago and was pretty disappointed with it. Looking back, I guess it was stupid to expect too much from a F2P.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> That doesn't sound like objective reviewing to me. It just sounds like mainstream reviewers were too afraid to criticize a mainstream Nintendo game too harshly, so they just gave it a decent score to offset their complaints.


Mainstream game reviewers are often paid by the developers and publishers to make good reviews of their games, and they risk not being given a game to review ever again from a publisher or developer if the game gets a bad score.


----------



## thekcw (Jan 28, 2013)

GTA IV. Admittedly kind of overhyped for me cause I was looking forward to playing it for so long. San Andreas and Vice City are two of my favorite games ever, so I always figured IV should naturally blow them out of the water. I didn't get a 360 until last year. Before that, I always knew that would be my first game for the system if I ever got it. Then I finally do and... eh.

Madden 13. Up until I got that, I just played a modded Madden 08 on my PC, which I thoroughly enjoy. I decided it was time to upgrade and... I should have known better on that one. Yeesh. $60 well wasted.... fracking EA. 

I could never get into Minecraft at all. I can see why it's popular but it's just not my cup of tea.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Although I haven't actually played this game yet, White Knight Chronicles is one of the games that got me excited about the PS3. However, after looking at some gameplay footage, it looks like a bland, slow and generic game. Not one I feel I could get much enjoyment out of.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Although I haven't actually played this game yet, White Knight Chronicles is one of the games that got my excited about the PS3. However, after looking at some gameplay footage, it looks like a bland, slow and generic game. Not one I feel I could get much enjoyment out of.


It is.

You have to just really, really, really need a JRPG fix if you're to squeeze much joy out of The White Knight Chronicles. I hate to rip on it too much, because it has a character creator, which is something I'm extremely fond of, and you don't see very often from Japan. But the fact that your created character is just a background presence makes it feel like an afterthought tossed in to please Westerners.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> That doesn't sound like objective reviewing to me.


when were game reviews _ever_ objective?


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

Thief 3. Everyone said it was AWESOME and BEST STEALTH game EVER. But I got it thinking it would be awesome. But then it wasn't.


----------



## Illusiveman (Jan 30, 2013)

SWTOR

I had big hopes back at January '12 when I started but the game was a disappointment. I do admit my hopes were to finally have something to get my mind of my life and suck me into it's intricate world - and to take the WoW from the throne. I guess my problem was to expect to much.


----------



## dassad (May 13, 2012)

Illusiveman said:


> SWTOR
> 
> I had big hopes back at January '12 when I started but the game was a disappointment. I do admit my hopes were to finally have something to get my mind of my life and suck me into it's intricate world - and to take the WoW from the throne. I guess my problem was to expect to much.


I had the exact same problem. Was hoping it would recapture how WoW felt when I first started playing it. But didn't get that feel, and just missed playing with all my WoW friends so went back to WoW.


----------



## Illusiveman (Jan 30, 2013)

dassad said:


> I had the exact same problem. Was hoping it would recapture how WoW felt when I first started playing it. But didn't get that feel, and just missed playing with all my WoW friends so went back to WoW.


Same here all the way to MoP. Since then taking a short brake of MMOs (ie addiction).


----------



## bananafanafo (Jan 31, 2013)

i might sound odd here, but everyone is always going on about boarderlands 2. my husband bought it, our friends play it, yet i can't get into this game. i played a few hours' worth of the game, but i'm just not feeling it. i'm not really sure why, either.

i'm just ready for the new tomb raider to be released :| omg omg omg...so excited!


----------



## bananafanafo (Jan 31, 2013)

blah, "borderlands"

i cannot spell today. yesh.


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I'm just curious, what is it about Chrono Cross that people hate? I wanted to give the game a try myself, but I wasn't too sure when I looked at gameplay videos. I don't care about the story by the way, so I need to know issues with the game itself.


It was mostly story stuff that I had a problem with, changing the game partway through development in order to make it a Chrono Trigger retcon.

I thought the game mechanics and aesthetics were good, though, I'd definitely encourage you to give it a try.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

...seriously, all this backtracking in Dragon's Dogma is souring me on the game. And that's too bad, because I love everything else about it.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

redtogo72 said:


> Diablo 3, sort of. It just has so many issues that I'm not sure the devs can/will fix it.''


For a game that was in production for so long they really ****ed it up, hell the multiplayer is abysmal compared to D2's and there's no necromancer class this time :no The auction house also never works properly, still it's better than when It first came out I actually have fun playing it now.

*Starcraft 2:* Campaign was crap compared to SC 1 and BW
*Battlefield 3: *COD with vehicles not battlefield
*Iron front Liberation 1944:* really really buggy although it's been fixed a lot most of the problems are just from the Arma 2 engine. Fun to play when you manage to get a server full of Europeans that actually understand how to play the game.
*Skyrim: *After playing oblivion and a bit of morrowind it's incredibly dull and boring in comparison that and the DLC fiasco. 
*Stronghold 2:* Maps are way to small and need to be 100% bigger same problem with SH3 or else it would probably of been bought instantly. 
*Wargame: European Escalation: *Compared to R.U.S.E it's an unbalanced heap of **** where 4 t-80's can killing your entire army no matter what. Lack of base building and resource management also makes it a piss poor rts Only good point is the upgraded engine they used of R.U.S.E is very nice and the maps are even more impressive in detail once zoomed all the way in, hopefully they make a R.U.S.E 2 and make it as good as the original.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Halo 4, Empire TW too buggy


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^ Empire TW was buggy compared to MTW2 and Rome, shogun 2 was better but less variety between factions fall of the samurai did muskets and naval battles better then ETW as well.


----------



## mardy423 (Aug 27, 2008)

Halo 4. 
I played the first few missions then was like "man, this game is boring" and stopped playing.


----------



## BrainInsect (Sep 4, 2012)

Postal 3

I was waiting for this game so long and I though that it would be really fun to play. But when I actually tried it... Gosh, it is just a crappy mess. It lags very badly on my PC that can run games like Crysis perfectly, whole gameplay is really lame. Really disappointing.


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

Dota 2 
(my first impression was negative, too generic and mainstream to be exciting, but maybe i should give it another try before a final judgment... then again, this really isn't my type of game.)


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

Red Alert 3 quite possibly the worst RTS i have ever played.


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

Dragon Age 2...


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Luke688 said:


> Red Alert 3 quite possibly the worst RTS i have ever played.


I played the demo when that came out Command and conquer is a dead series now as well :|


----------



## RockmanJL9981 (Aug 23, 2012)

I'd say pretty much all of the free to play mmos haha...a lot of them have waaay to much junk on the screen like "cash shop" or "collect your free gift" stuff like that. I tried Maple Story but it gave me a headache looking at the screen :/


----------



## BrainInsect (Sep 4, 2012)

And yeah, GTA IV too was a little disappointing. It is a great game, but the port they made for PC... Gosh...


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I bought LOTR ROTK for my Xbox a long time ago when it first came out. My friend and I played the crap out of it. I was actually good at it.

I got it back out a year or so ago and was clueless. Couldn't get anywhere.


----------



## M90 (Jan 10, 2013)

Skyrim.

Such a dumb game.

Owait, I forgot about Diablo 3.


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

Guild Wars 2 sucks. This game is just boring after finishing a few zones... same ****, different scenery.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

Like everyone else, I expected GTA IV to be a next-gen San Andreas and was so disappointed to have it feel like a second-rate imitation of the series.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

I played the demo for Hyper Blade and fell in love with it. The demo trailer saying to buy it seemed like it offered much more in terms of game play, it didn't. I would have been just fine with the demo.


----------



## mclericp (Jan 7, 2013)

Skyrim. Worst TES game since morrowind.
Long gone were the days of the elders scrolls. Morrowind was a blast, best rpg after dragon age origins. oblivion was fun too. Skyrim is just a piece of garbage aka bethesda laziness.

Similarly, dragon age 2 is garbage as well. Bioware butchered the DA series. Dragon age origins is the ONLY dragon age game release in my mind.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

Mass effect 2 was horrible. 
focused too much on storyline, not enough on gameplay.

Deux Ex- got bored after 30 minutes. Bs game.

Assassinate creeds- all of them get boring after 2hrs.

Gta4- not as fun as vice city.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

cloud90 said:


> Deux Ex


blasphemy!


----------



## KaoJ (Jan 26, 2013)

Guild Wars 2. It was fun for about 3 days, then i just stopped playing it.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Monotony said:


> I played the demo when that came out Command and conquer is a dead series now as well :|


Electronic arts killed it. Good job taking over from westwood

ofcourse they never were interested in Red Alert, only their precious Generals (Boring as watching a medical operation if you ask me.) Generals can ofcourse be used to promote pro american army propoganda

too bad. EA acquired and killed a huge cash cow. Red Alert and Red Alert 2 were the only games i ever really enjoyed (Something about building an army)
Red Alert 3 looks like a joke, a cartoon or something.

I still play Red Alert 2 skirmish, it is and it will be the only video game i will ever play


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

I've started playing Mass Effect for the first time and it's really underwhelming so far. The framerate is ***, the wheel menus are so annoying, you can't view the skills and equipment of your characters unless they're on your squad (****ing stupid), no checkpoints (why?), and the story/art design is a ripoff of Xenosaga. It's still okay though.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

Duke Nukem Forever. 

Deus Ex. I even snapped the cd for the game. I've repeatedly played this game to at least try to enjoy it but just couldn't and said no more of this...


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Mass effect (1 and 2, I loved Dragon Age though)
Assassins Creed 3


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

spin the bottle


----------



## Deimos (Feb 12, 2013)

M90 said:


> Skyrim.
> 
> Such a dumb game.
> 
> Owait, I forgot about Diablo 3.


*Skyrim was excellent! :b*

Call of Duty modern warfare 1,2,3, and Black ops. Most overrated games ever! :yes


----------



## Rhian (Feb 9, 2013)

> Skyrim.
> 
> Such a dumb game.


So much agreed. Everyone I knew was talking about it, everywhere online was talking about it. I went out and got it, brought it home, started it up and was actually pretty interested for the first twenty minutes. Then I started doing quests, and I found my first dragon and the combat, ugh, the combat. I don't understand how people can love having to fight like that. So clunky.

I tried to keep going though, I was sure I would get used to it. But then I found another dragon and I just remembered my first one and I didn't want to bother with it. So I didn't.

It's a shame, it was a really pretty game.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

BF Bad Company 2, I loved the first one and was expecting more of the same. What did I get a ****ing COD ripoff! if I want to play COD I'd have bought ****ing COD. Oh yes I was not happy, sure the story was nice but that was it. I hate COD(have you heard?). Any elder scrolls game after the masterpiece that was Morrowind(flying being a key reason). I only finish about 10% of games I start


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I tried the Monster Hunter 3 demo. I'm really not understanding why this series is so popular. I found it incredibly tedious. Just mash buttons until the monster dies basically, and that takes forever.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I tried the Monster Hunter 3 demo. I'm really not understanding why this series is so popular. I found it incredibly tedious. Just mash buttons until the monster dies basically, and that takes forever.


I was rather ambivalent about Monster Hunter on the Wii, but right now I have Monster Hunter Ultimate on preorder. Why? Two reasons:

1) I'm hoping the always-available map on the gamepad will make wandering about less tedious.

2) I had to transfer my canceled Rayman preorder onto _something_.


----------



## drawan (Dec 7, 2012)

The Getaway: Black Monday, i liked the 1st one in The Getaway series but was dissapointed with Black Monday.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

borderlands, it bored me to death.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I'm just curious, what is it about Chrono Cross that people hate? I wanted to give the game a try myself, but I wasn't too sure when I looked at gameplay videos. I don't care about the story by the way, so I need to know issues with the game itself.


Okay if you played Chrono Trigger, you know the battle mode is rather simple right? Chrono Cross adds this totally unnecessary rock, paper, scissors mechanic to battles using "colors." Each spell has it's own color that changes the field's color by one field layer, a total of a three layered circle. Get it to one color and spells of that color become stronger while opposite colored spells become weaker. Also, remember how you could press attack and you would do just that? Well now you have these "action points" that affect how much stuff you can do on one of your character's turns. Basic attacks were split into "Light Medium, and Heavy attacks that have percentages for how likely you are to hit the target AFTER you're already standing right in front of it. You can choose to do possibly Light, Medium, Light, or some other combination depending on how many action points you have to spend.

If all this sounds like a load of crap compared to Chrono Trigger, it is. Chrono Cross is awful if you enjoyed Chrono Trigger.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Diablo III, dear god what a waste of my money that was -_________-


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

NoHeart said:


> Diablo III, dear god what a waste of my money that was -_________-


God damn did they royal **** that one up, I'm kind of worried about HoTs I'm hoping it's an improvement on SC2 and not another failure like D3 although their games have been going downhill since WC3:FT


----------



## AbbyWanKenobi (Mar 10, 2013)

HALO REACH! I went to the midnight release at 7pm, bought the Legendary edition bundle, and then ended up HATING IT!! Total waste of my money.  But I just want the achievements.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

dead24 said:


> Rage-->everything about this game is so damn boring.


THANK YOU! That game had so much hype. I couldn't play more than a couple hours.

BRINK was a game I had extremely high hopes for and it was a flop, unfortunately.

I tend to be a pretty good judge of games I haven't played yet though.


----------



## ThePeon (Sep 13, 2012)

Batman Arkham Assylum: I get why people like it, but it felt like there was too much button mashing and "quicktime events".


----------



## Grant06 (Feb 17, 2013)

Diablo 3.
I'm sure it's been mentioned quite a few times in this thread and will continue to be mentioned, but here it is again. Way to destroy your reputation blizzard.
Others include Dragon age 2 and Dead island.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

AbbyWanKenobi said:


> HALO REACH! I went to the midnight release at 7pm, bought the Legendary edition bundle, and then ended up HATING IT!! Total waste of my money.  But I just want the achievements.


Oh I have to add this as well the campaign was complete crap especially if you read the book Fall of Reach. That and even with the improved forge no one ever played custom games that was part of what made Halo 3 so fun.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Any games that were popular and overrated were the ones I found boring.

Y'all know them kind I'm talking about.

Call of booty, red head reception... All that boring sh--


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

Skipping and hopscotch.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

lad said:


> Skipping and hopscotch.


:lol


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I tried the Monster Hunter 3 demo. I'm really not understanding why this series is so popular. I found it incredibly tedious. *Just mash buttons until the monster dies basically*, and that takes forever.


No. Just no.

It's a pretty complex game actually. The monsters have weak points, the most common one being the head. The more precise your hits, the more damage you do. Not to mention each weapon type has some sort of special move or "mode" that does more damage. Once you get used to it, it becomes a lot less tedious. Most of the time a demo gives you a terrible view of what the game really is, I think in order to truly experience monster hunter, you need to play the full game. I personally think the game's a little more about the growth of your character (Crafting new weapons/armor and getting materials) then it is just killing monsters. If you think the hunting quests are tedious, you should see the gathering quests, and the quests where you have to kill multiple monsters. Those are a lot more "tedious".

A lot of western gamers talk **** about monster hunter simply because it's on the difficult side it seems. Not that I'm implying you are. I'm just saying once you get used to the game it becomes a lot less hard and a lot less tedious. Just a bored rant on a series I've been getting into recently.

I understand why it gets hate though. It's hard, and people tend to hate things that are difficult for them. I've raged a few times myself trying to kill a Plesioth, them tail whips.... :no

But I love monster hunter, still. Even if finding the monsters is ball ache on top of ball ache. Even if there is no lock on, or monster health bar. Even if it's occasionally tedious, it's still a series I want to get into.


----------



## 95127 (Mar 2, 2013)

halo 4


----------



## heavyrain11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Grand Theft Auto IV is without a doubt one of the biggest disappointments ever. I've never been able to understand why it was so loved. I loved the GTA III and RDR but I just couldn't get into the fourth one. 

Also Skyrim falls into this category but it was more predictable that I didn't like that game since I've never been into RPGs


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Etrian Odyssey is a fairly sucky game, but I really like it despite that. Maybe sucky doesn't describe it very well, but I can say this. The game sucks in the same way that early 80s RPGs suck, meaning it's tedious, boring and it places impassible difficulty barriers that force you to levels grind past in order to continue playing it. I took a look at the game's skill system for each of the game's classes to see if I could devise a clever way to avoid level grinding, but for the most part, it's impossible. They were not kidding when they said this game was made as an old school dungeon crawling tribute. 

But I'm still enjoying it. I did play a couple of nes RPGs, like Final Fantasy, and I got into them, so this game isn't really that bad for me. But it's still a very bare bones RPG, even for Atlus standards.


----------



## Kanon (Sep 14, 2012)

I might as well put it out there... 

Every Kingdom Hearts game after Kingdom Hearts 2. Some might even say KH 2 itself. I love the Kingdom Hearts series and I think that no matter what crap they release, I will still love it. Why? Because I like obscenely large clown-like shoes and Disney. I loved KH. I loved Chain of Memories on GBA. I liked KH 2. I loved 358/2 Days (because of Axel. Xion... ughhhh). Squeenix needs to stop with the spinoffs and make just one solid game. And for goodness sake, can Sora or Riku or anyone go to the actual Kingdom Hearts already?

Also.

Knights in the Nightmare. I could not get into that game no matter how much I tried (believe me, I tried).


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Mass Effect 3 and Assassin's Creed III. Their stories were disappointing. Especially Desmond's story. Gameplay-wise I thought they were pretty decent.


----------



## HilarityEnsues (Oct 4, 2012)

Just Cause 2 
Dragon Age: Origins
Skyward Sword


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Golden Sun Dark Dawn and only because I had high expectations before it came out, I honestly thought it was going to be better than Golden Sun I and II but I found it to be the weakest of the three games.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

GTA IV was disappointing. I don't think I even finished it. I don't think that Skyrim is my sort of game at all, I couldn't get into it. And I remember being bored quickly with the Sims 2 when that came out; never bothered with the Sims 3.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

Fallout 3.


----------



## panopticon (Nov 14, 2010)

I've been disappointed with Psychonauts so far, but I've not given up on it yet. Also, I've never been able to more than 15 minutes into Grim Fandango because of the controls, which I hate because I know I'd love it if it were point-and-click. I don't really think either of them "suck", though.



Charmander said:


> GTA IV was disappointing. I don't think I even finished it. I don't think that Skyrim is my sort of game at all, I couldn't get into it. And I remember being bored quickly with the Sims 2 when that came out; never bothered with the Sims 3.


Objectively I think GTA IV is probably the best GTA yet, but I'm so worn on the formula that after a while I just couldn't play it anymore.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

I bought wargames : Europe , and even the ergonomics were European , so I yeah I didn't enjoy it


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

hammerfast said:


> I bought wargames : Europe , and even the ergonomics were European , so I yeah I didn't enjoy it


That game sucked *** 4 t-80s will just drive through killing everything including helicopters.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Silent Hill 2 and 3.. Dissapointing :|


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

I can't believe I forgot about this one...Metal Gear Solid 4. I'd heard the complaints about all the cutscenes before, but I never imagined I'd be watching the game more than playing it. Add the fact that most of the cutscenes aren't good to begin with due to how goofy and serious the plot is, even by MGS standards it's SO dumb and melodramatic. And buying/modding guns now? I thought the point of the game was to be stealthy, not pump up your weapons to kill everyone, but to be fair they did make it a lot easier to just mow down everybody you see instead of sneaking past. The BB Corps were boring as hell characters rehashed from former bosses, Eva was pointless, her death was stupid, Big Boss coming back at the end was REALLY ****ING STUPID, it should have ended with Snake blowing his brains out like originally intended. 

The only good thing to come out of the game was cyborg raiden and even that was supposed to be a joke. It's obvious Kojima never wanted to work on this. I hope he doesn't pull the same crap with MGS5.


----------



## life01 (Feb 20, 2013)

call of duty black ops2, multiplayer is rubbish


----------



## D G (Mar 15, 2013)

Diablo 3. My expectations were extremely low, but damn it's ****ty game, there's just zero fun in playing it and i loved Diablo 1 and 2.
GTA 4. San Andreas was so much fun imo, GTA 4 is too boring, still think it's a good game though.
Farcry (1). Uhm, i don't understand what all the fuss was about, there's practically zero leveldesign in that game, yawn...
Super Smash Bros. Brawl. I thought "awesome, all those Nintendo characters in a fun beat-em-up", but it's such a chaotic mess i just can't get into.
Same with Marvel vs Capcom 2, except more boring.
Pretty much all Bethesda games, including Morrowind which is still heaps better then the **** that came afterwards.
Torchlight 2. I think the game is very good, but still nowhere what i wanted it to be.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Super Paper Mario.

Worst Mario game I've ever played.


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Avatar. 

I don't know what I was expecting, cos games from films are usually crap, but I mean c'mon!!!

Sims 3 Pets was a disapointment too. I realized I didn't want a virtual horse after all.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Resident Evil: Code Veronica :|


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

redtogo72 said:


> Dungeon Defender was sort of a let down after a while and too much DLC released.


It will probably be put up on the Humble Bundle weekly thing sometime, thats where I got all my dlc at least.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Tomb Raider


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

Dead Island, I cant believe I wasted $60 on that crap


----------



## DreamerInSlumberland (Mar 6, 2013)

_Resident Evil 6_... was excited to get it, played through the prologue and a little of Chris' campaign... and I just stopped playing. It was disappointing. _5_ was also a letdown, but I was able to finish it.

_Star Ocean: The Last Hope_... was horrible. _Star Ocean: Till the End of Time_ was a great game, but _The Last Hope_ was a joke. It's like they didn't care. I gave up mid-through and never picked it up again. It's probably the most ill I've felt toward a game since I had such high hopes for the franchise.


----------



## cadarn (Mar 30, 2013)

diablo 3


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Xenosaga


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Super Paper Mario.
> 
> Worst Mario game I've ever played.


Among critically-acclaimed Mario games, it's by far my least favorite too. Ironically, the dialogue and characters were all very funny and interesting, but as both an RPG and a sidescroller, it was subpar. I had more fun with Zelda II, even.


----------



## No Name (Jul 22, 2012)

Too many to list.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

MOO 3 they bombed it pretty hard on that game big ****ing disappointment


----------



## chris7 (Jan 7, 2013)

life01 said:


> call of duty black ops2, multiplayer is rubbish


Pretty much all the Cod's are disappointing imo. It seems like you die instantly regardless of where you are shot. Nazi zombies is pretty good though.


----------



## thebadshepard (Oct 13, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> The Elder Scrolls series.


what?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

chris7 said:


> Pretty much all the Cod's are disappointing imo. It seems like you die instantly regardless of where you are shot. Nazi zombies is pretty good though.


COD 4 was the only good one, never played the first three though.


----------



## Angel Mendoza (Mar 27, 2013)

Brink, was looking forward all week for it when it came out played it forced myself to like it then realized it was so boring and repetitive you couldn't play it more than 2 mins before you'd start falling asleep.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Halo 4.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Deus Ex: Human Revolution.

I finished it but wouldn't play that game again. Seemed too repetitive, backtracking and tedious for my tastes. Ironically, I enjoyed the combat portions the best. :|


----------



## metrokid (Dec 30, 2011)

Alan Wake for pc. Console garbage.


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Hotel Dusk and LA Noire come to mind. Hotel Dusk especially. Can't think of one redeeming quality it has, other than the kinda unique art style.


----------



## Cylon (Mar 15, 2013)

Where do I even start  My latest is probably NFS Most Wanted (2012). God I hate that game with a passion, it is clearly not a Need for Speed game!


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Dragon Age, Skyrim


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Hitman: Blood Money


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Final fantasy 13 for xbox sucked azz to.


----------



## pinoyAko (May 5, 2013)

DotA


----------



## galente (Apr 26, 2013)

Any Gran Turismo.


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

Far Cry 2.. What a waste of preordering that ****


----------



## gitforcegemini (May 15, 2013)

Dota 2 sure sucks when _I_ play it.


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

Thextera said:


> Far Cry 2.. What a waste of preordering that ****


Oh god this was terrible, the respawning checkpoints drove me crazy.


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

Luke688 said:


> Oh god this was terrible, the respawning checkpoints drove me crazy.


Haha, i played it for like an hour because the intro was actually pretty cool, but after that, LOLBAD


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Bioshock 1 and 2.


----------



## BiagioScanz444 (May 8, 2013)

HALO 2!!! So many people promised that game would be awesome but it just bored the crap out of me.... but I guess that's because I was a dumbo who didn't have online so I guess Halo 2 gets off the hook.

Mario Party 4, however, was HORRID! I tried so hard to like it but none of my friends liked it at all so I ended up falling on the hate boat. The minigames were just crap. Just utter crap and I couldn't be more bored with it's boards.


----------



## CoolRanch (Mar 24, 2013)

Diablo 3 of course. Everybody thought that it was going to be THE game to end all games when it came out. Then it was released and well we know the rest lol.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

League of Legends.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Mafia 2. I loved the first one (basically GTA + Mafia), but the second one just didn't keep my interest at all. I tried to like it, I really did, but it just didn't click.


----------

